# Do I need a shifter upgrade? Not happy with throw length.



## re-cyclist (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi all, I've got 2009 5600 shifters, FD, and RD. I'm pretty happy with the set up, but I find that the throw on the right upshift is longer than I'm comfortable with. Specifically, when I'm on the drops, I find that I really have to stretch the fingers on my right hand to push the RD a full 3 jumps up.
I was actually considering switching to Rival, b/c my wife has that and it looks so cool to me, but after using Rival some, I don't find that it's that much better to justify buying new shifters/FD/RD.
Is the throw length any shorter on the 6700 right shifter than it is on the 5600? Should I go 6700 (shifters only, I'm happy with my FD/RD), or should I wait for the 5700 next month? Will it offer any advantage in this department? Or does anyone have any other suggestions for how to mitigate the subject of my gripe?


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

It sounds like you could do well with some adapters to bring the shifters closer.


----------



## re-cyclist (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, but I don't think I described my problem well enough. My issue is, with the 5600 right shifter, the arc through which I have to push the brake lever in order to shift 3 jumps is too great. The 3-jump shift requires the lever to be displaced medially through like a 40 degree arc or so (just guessing - haven't measured), and I'm wondering if a different shifter would push the RD those same 3 jumps with a shorter push on the brake lever, like, say 30 degrees or so (again, just guessing).


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Dura Ace is your best bet. I upgraded a 105 bike to Ultegra SL early last year and it is a little better than 105 but not enough to justify the cost IMO. Dura Ace was a world of difference and it will last longer than any of them. Not only that, they will increase your resale value quite a bit. Don't know why people say that Ultegra is just as good as Dura Ace. It's more like an upgraded 105- not quite Dura Ace level. I would recommend looking for a pair of 7800 shifters on ebay or craigslist.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

re-cyclist said:


> *Do I need a shifter upgrade? Not happy with throw length.*?


Yes. You need SRAM or Campy.


----------



## re-cyclist (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions. I think I need to take wifey's bike out for another spin and check out her Rival setup again - I could switch to Rival shifters/FD/RD for about the same cost as a set of used ST-7800s. I could go for a pair of ST-7900s, but that would be about $100 more than switching to Rival, from what I can tell.


----------



## bseracka (Jun 25, 2009)

On the brightside if you do switch to sram you shouldn't need to upgrade the fd unless you want it to match.


----------



## georgewerr (Mar 4, 2009)

re-cyclist said:


> Hi all, I've got 2009 5600 shifters, FD, and RD. I'm pretty happy with the set up, but I find that the throw on the right upshift is longer than I'm comfortable with. Specifically, when I'm on the drops, I find that I really have to stretch the fingers on my right hand to push the RD a full 3 jumps up.
> I was actually considering switching to Rival, b/c my wife has that and it looks so cool to me, but after using Rival some, I don't find that it's that much better to justify buying new shifters/FD/RD.
> Is the throw length any shorter on the 6700 right shifter than it is on the 5600? Should I go 6700 (shifters only, I'm happy with my FD/RD), or should I wait for the 5700 next month? Will it offer any advantage in this department? Or does anyone have any other suggestions for how to mitigate the subject of my gripe?


I dont know the anwser. I have the same shifters as you and also do not like the throw. my sons bike has 9 speed 6500 and I love the feel on his shifters, I also have been thinking of buying new shifters, have not desided on trhe new 5700 or 6700 for this resond.

George


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

georgewerr said:


> I dont know the anwser. I have the same shifters as you and also do not like the throw. my sons bike has 9 speed 6500 and I love the feel on his shifters, I also have been thinking of buying new shifters, have not desided on trhe new 5700 or 6700 for this resond.
> 
> George


For all the people considering going with 6700 or 7900 levers, remember they are not compatible with your older/current brake calipers. Older 5600/6600/7800 calipers. 6700 and 7900 STI levers need the need 6700/7900 calipers to work correctly. One of those Shimano improvements.


----------



## georgewerr (Mar 4, 2009)

RussellS said:


> For all the people considering going with 6700 or 7900 levers, remember they are not compatible with your older/current brake calipers. Older 5600/6600/7800 calipers. 6700 and 7900 STI levers need the need 6700/7900 calipers to work correctly. One of those Shimano improvements.


Hi RussellS, 

Correct me if I'm wrong I agree that there will be a compatible problem with shifters and the cassette and hub but Ive never heard of any problems with brake calipers. Im no pro, just from my limited experence and I have not had either 6700 or 7900

George


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

georgewerr said:


> Hi RussellS,
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong I agree that there will be a compatible problem with shifters and the cassette and hub but Ive never heard of any problems with brake calipers. Im no pro, just from my limited experence and I have not had either 6700 or 7900
> 
> George


New Shimano calipers are compatible only with new Shimano STIs. One of Shimano's better ideas.


----------



## BryanSayer (Sep 22, 2009)

If you want a really short throw, switch to Di2. Oh, a really short throw and much $$$.

Anyway there is a couple of video reviews over at
http://www.testrider.com/fly.aspx?layout=home&taxid=54

for several systems.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Instead of going with either SRAM or Campy, or even Di2, look into the Shimano R700 shifters. They offer a shorter throw because they are designed for smaller hands. Head down to your LBS and see if they have a bike equipped with them. Might be on a ladies bike.


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

PlatyPius said:


> New Shimano calipers are compatible only with new Shimano STIs. One of Shimano's better ideas.


I'm not sure my statement is correct. I'm not sure if its the STI that are unique or the calipers that are unique. Will the new 6700/7900 STI work with any caliper? Or will the new 6700/7900 caliper work with any lever? Or are both unique and only work with each other? I know there is some incompatibility between new and old but not sure of the cause.


----------



## bseracka (Jun 25, 2009)

I believe the new 6700 and 7900 calipers have an adjusted pivot point that will only provide optimal cable pull with the new levers (sti). This will likely be true with the new 5700 too. Also I believe the cable pull on the 6700 fd has been changed too.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

RussellS said:


> I'm not sure my statement is correct. I'm not sure if its the STI that are unique or the calipers that are unique. Will the new 6700/7900 STI work with any caliper? Or will the new 6700/7900 caliper work with any lever? Or are both unique and only work with each other? I know there is some incompatibility between new and old but not sure of the cause.


They only work with each other.

They changed the pivot point/leverage ratio.

Whether it's to improve brake feel/power or just to make you buy all new crap is open to interpretation at the moment.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

re-cyclist said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I think I need to take wifey's bike out for another spin and check out her Rival setup again - I could switch to Rival shifters/FD/RD for about the same cost as a set of used ST-7800s. I could go for a pair of ST-7900s, but that would be about $100 more than switching to Rival, from what I can tell.


You should be able to find some NOS 7800 shifters on ebay for a good price. IMO the 7800 group is better than the 7900. The 7900 takes a bit more time to fine-tune and they can be finicky from what I've been told.


----------

